# Little Yarn Dolls



## farkasw (Apr 7, 2017)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-yarn-dolls--method-1


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Pretty little doll.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

She's very pretty !


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Adorable! Good Job!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

What a sweetie!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

so cute


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

She's cute.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

This is adorable!


----------



## Keltie (Aug 15, 2019)

Cute.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

farkasw said:


> Little Yarn Dolls : Method 1 pattern by Susan Hickson


Nice little doll


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Lovely..I must get into my knitting again!


----------

